# Peppered Corys spawned in Community Tank



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have 2 peppered Corys in my 40 Gallon Community tank along with 8 Robertsi Tetras and I noticed one of the Corys guarding a small number of eggs on one of my plants and the front glass. Should I try to move the eggs or leave them alone. I don't think there is any chance the eggs will survive in this tank but how would I get them off the glass?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats!

It's not easy to move the eggs from the glass, but it's really easy to get them from the plants. 
From the glass, you need to use something like a razor blade or credit card to scrape them off, and it is supposed to be done at about 24 hours so the eggs aren't quite as soft as when they were first laid, but not too advanced either. If they are on the plant leaves, you can simply snip the part with the eggs off and move them.

One big thing to note is that the eggs should never be exposed to air, so you have to do all of your transferring under water.

You could try to leave a few eggs in the tank, since your Tetra's may not bother them (I don't know if you have anything else in there). One of the biggest predators I've found so far on Cory eggs are snails.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks JanS,

I do have snails but it appears the eggs have survived the first 24 hours. I only have about 8 or 9 eggs though. I will move what I can to a 10Gallon I have setup with some java moss.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

The Tetras might not bother the eggs, but they would certainly be interested in the hatchlings. They are hunters.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

My peppered use to spawn all the frigin time. About a new batch of eggs every couple weeks. They woudl put them in the most rediculour places too. Like right at the top of the tank against the glass and on driftwood. If you have enough grassy plants for them to hide some should servive for sure. Make sure to grind up some singking pelletes into powder for their tiny mouths. Also there was a school of tiger barbs in this tank. And in a year I ended up with 12 new medium sized cories. I started with three adults.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the tips everyone.

They hatched sometime last night. I do have plenty of grassy plants. I put in some java moss with some powdered brine shrimp inside.

We'll see if any survive.

Mike


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Keep us posted Mike.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, the eggs either hatched or were eaten. Night before last, when the lights went out, there were about 8 eggs on the glass. The next morning they were gone. That would be about 3 days after the spawning. I had put in some java moss and some liquifry inside that to promote some infusoria. I really doubt there are any survivors. I think I will try to spawn them in a planted 10 gallon next month. At least they will be the only inhabitants and the fry should have a better chance of survival.

I have spawned several species of anabantoids and a few cichlids before, but that was the first spawning of Corys I have ever had in my tanks (I have 6 planted tanks going at this time, 4 with corys). I have since read that it was probably the fact that I forgot to plug my heater back in after a water change that caused them to spawn in the first place. Apparently peppered cats like cooler temps.

Thanks for all the comments and tips. If I see any survivors I will let you know.

Mike


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah that is how you "trigger" Cories to spawn is to drop the water temp a few degrees usually 72*ish sets them off in most cases. Feed them heavy for about a week on meaty foods such as live blackworms or frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms and let the water get nice and dirty decrease flow on your filters and turn the heater up in the 78-80* range and then do a 50% water change with cooler water that will be your best bet to simulate a rainy day. Also, if you watch the news or look it up online wait for a day where the barometic pressure is dropping ( rain is coming ) as they sense this and it triggers them as well. Good luck with the future tries at spawning them. Once they do spawn you will want to remove the parents and they will eat the eggs too IME. Hope this helps...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've had a cooler water change along with the drop in the barometric pressure work, but I've never had to let the water get dirty. It's probably not the best thing in closed quarters opposed to thier natural habitat. 
I think just the plain old clean, cooler water, and some nice meaty food is plenty if they're ready.


----------

